# You know this guy's a NooB here if...



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 25, 2008)

You know this guy's a NooB here if...

he starts a thread called "..You know this guy's a NooB here if..."!

Now YOU guys put in your best NooB anecdotes!!!

a-and MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2008)

Well this one had me laughing.....



> Dang...I'm only a few minutes old on this forum and I wanted to post on my passion, WW II aircraft...but I just had to use my maiden post on THIS!





gotcha!!!


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 25, 2008)

I KNEW someone would pick up on THAT one!!!!

(mutter) just you wait...someday I'll have 30,000 posts and THEN I'll get to pick on the NooBies...mutter rant rant...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 25, 2008)

Now, now....no hissy fits!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2008)

Just don't ever check my first dopey post!


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 25, 2008)

You know this guy's a NooB here if...

...he walks in breezily here and demands that any and all forum members email him a complete history of WW II for his history essay tomorrow...

(no, it hasn't actually happened...but who wants to bet it won't within the coming year?)


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 25, 2008)

....he tries to piss off DerAdler


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 25, 2008)

RabidAlien said:


> ....he tries to piss off DerAdler



Adlers not that bad loljk chris     


its les'bride ya gotta watch out for........look at lucky hes disfigured from the F101..009 Herring one hell of a bird with incredible accurracy and some big guns


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 25, 2008)

Her double backhand is lethal....as Njaco knows as well!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2008)

I didn't talk right for a month! And y'all better change the subject!


----------



## Freebird (Dec 25, 2008)

Burmese Bandit said:


> You know this guy's a NooB here if...
> 
> ...he walks in breezily here and demands that any and all forum members email him a complete history of WW II for his history essay tomorrow...
> 
> (no, it hasn't actually happened...but who wants to bet it won't within the coming year?)




You know this guy's a NooB here if his first post starts out...

"OK, it's a half-decent place, but you guys need to change the colors layout. Plus you'll need a new Mod crew...."


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2008)

I remember that! I think was actually a post. Banned shortly after.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 25, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I remember that! I think was actually a post. Banned shortly after.



Yeah, I think I remember the guy, he was an idiot.


----------



## Freebird (Dec 25, 2008)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Yeah, I think I remember the guy, he was an idiot.



And a noob...


You know this guy's a NooB here if his first post starts out...



"Ok, so I already know lot's about aircraft so you guys won't be able to tell me much I don't already know" 


"So when the propeller turns to the right the plane turns right, and when it turns to the left the plane goes left, but how do they make the planes go straight???"


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 25, 2008)

You know this guy's a noob if.........

He thinks he can win a argument with Les.


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 26, 2008)

You know this guy's a noob if.........

He thinks an aircraft cannon is when one aircraft collides with another and sends it spinning into a third aircraft...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 26, 2008)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> You know this guy's a noob if.........
> 
> He thinks he can win a argument with Les.



  That is a good one!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Dec 26, 2008)

I think my first post should get some attention in this thread...I'll repeat what i said on my second reply, I'm so sorry guys can I get some forgiveness now, My butt was sore for a month after I read those replies


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 26, 2008)

You know this guy's a noob if.........

...he thinks a 'short takeoff' is the last thing you do before a full Monty...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 26, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> That is a good one!



Thanks! I've seen guys attempt to argue with him, and they get utterly destroyed.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 26, 2008)

The one that always sticks in my mind was some old noob wrote in that he was enjoying the forum, but insulted the moderators for allowing "such elaborate siggys that clogged up his modem and made the forum run slow".

Get in the 21st century, Noob! 24kB modems are not chic!

Ofcourse, Les banned his @ss. But not before insulting his mother.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 26, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Ofcourse, Les banned his @ss. But not before insulting his mother.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 26, 2008)

You know this guy's a noob if.........

....he thinks a naval academy is a school for belly-dancers.


----------



## Freebird (Dec 26, 2008)

OK I have a good one:



Burmese Bandit said:


> "..You know this guy's a clueless NooB here if...



His first post gets quoted under Der Adler's siggy...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 26, 2008)

or this classic, sad but true..........

"WELL I AM 14 AND i always liked the way ww2 was fout in the air and one the ground how about you

SO how old are you guys and gals"


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 26, 2008)

You know this guy's a NooB here if...

..he thinks bombers are the same as bombas...

(Don't get the joke? Go ask any Pinoy *Phillipino male* what's a 'bomba' but NOT a lady - you might get your face slapped!)


----------



## Denahue (Dec 26, 2008)

I am a newb here!!!!!!! I just try not to be stupid...


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 26, 2008)

....swears up and down that the Me-108 was the greatest tank ever made.


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey that was good Alien!!! Now here's another one from me...

You know this guy's a clueless NooB here if he thinks that a twin boom design is an aircraft that goes to Mach 2!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 30, 2008)

Burmese Bandit said:


> Hey that was good Alien!!! Now here's another one from me...
> 
> You know this guy's a clueless NooB here if he thinks that a twin boom design is an aircraft that goes to Mach 2!



Or explodes twice when hit


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2008)

...has never heard about Les' Bride's much feared "double backhand frozen fish"...


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Jan 1, 2009)

You know this guy's a clueless NooB here if he thinks... that Fowler flaps are flaps designed to catch chickens!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 1, 2009)

Burmese Bandit said:


> You know this guy's a clueless NooB here if he thinks... that Fowler flaps are flaps designed to catch chickens!



......they're not?


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Jan 1, 2009)

You know _this _guy's a NooB! He argues about knots...with dragons!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## muller (Jan 2, 2009)

I thought I knew a bit about aircraft till I found this place, compared to you guys i know NOTHING!  I'm enjoying the learning process, I've been trawling the subforums for the last few months, its like wikipedia for WW2 aircraft, if it's not here, its not on t'internet!

And I'm still a noob!


----------



## fly boy (Jan 9, 2009)

freebird said:


> OK I have a good one:
> 
> 
> 
> His first post gets quoted under Der Adler's siggy...



damn i think you would miss that


your a noob if you think that the axis won the war and that we are all nazis


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 9, 2009)

Nope ,sure didn't miss it


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Jan 10, 2009)

You know someone's a NooB if he thinks man-hours is a reference to male prostitutes!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 10, 2009)

He's a nOOb if he thinks "Hobart's Funnies" was either 1) a sitcom back in the 70's-80's, or 2) the comic section of "Stars And Stripes" newspaper.

He's a nOOb if he thinks "Yank" magazine was a porn mag.


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh...I thought you were referring to "Skank" magazine...

*You have to know Britslang to get this one!*


----------

